# magnaflow



## disastertourism (Jul 31, 2006)

i'll keep this short and sweet. any opinions on magnaflow catbacks? i haven't seen any mention of them on here. is there a reason for that?


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

I got 'em w/SLP headers. Bought them for $450, 30 days used from a guy in Florida. I think they're great. Quiet when you need but have a definite NASCAR sound at WOT. So far, unit has shown no rusting or tinning. Tips look good, too. Most guys think they're not noisy enough and maybe compared to the LM they are, but they definately have a big sound advantage over stock.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I have the Magnaflow catback with x-pipe. The reason I got it is because I didn't want a loud/annoying exhaust system and this set up was perfect. In the past I've removed Flowmasters (too loud) and Corsa exhausts (tinny sound, just plain annoying) with Magnaflow because the others just didn't give me the sound I was looking for. I've gotten a lot of compliments on the sound of this system. It's a little bit deeper than stock. I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## disastertourism (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for the info guys, sounds pretty close to what i'm looking for. not very loud and obnoxious. but you would say you can definitely tell its not stock?


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyone ever been to the pontiac gto homepage at www.pontiac.com and looked at the pics of the exhaust tips that come with the SAP? They have the word "MAGNAFLOW" imprinted on the tip. I have a 06 m6 and the regular single tips...BUT, there are other goat owners around here as well as other people that have heard completely stock gto's 05 and o6 models that swear up and down that i must have the SAP mufflers or something different with the regular tips. if anyone does have the SAP option, tell me if you actually have the word "MAGNAFLOW" on your tips or on the actual mufflers. I haven't found a stamping on mine but I am lead to believe that these I have aren't the regular ones. i have had one guy say that at idle it sounds like "distant thunder" then at WOT it's "all hell breakin' loose!" total sleeper! let me know y'all. later...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

disastertourism said:


> thanks for the info guys, sounds pretty close to what i'm looking for. not very loud and obnoxious. but you would say you can definitely tell its not stock?


Yeah you can definitely tell it's not stock. Mine sound very nice but I also have headers which adds to the sound.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

If you can swing the bill, get some headers for the car, too. That's where your mod money will be best spent. And it's just as easy to do the install at the same time, your already under there!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i had mine for 10 mo now and i love mine. it get louder as i put miles on it. cant wait to get some lts


----------

